# Sadly, Haunt had to be torn down due to hurricane off the coast of Florida.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, like last year, I've had to pull down and store my entire haunt due to hurricanes. The good news is I've safely stored all if my props, and none were damaged as opposed to last year, where lots of my props were either lost or destroyed due to a tornado spawned by a lurking hurricane in the Atlantic. Took me two and a half weeks to put it all together, and was able to enjoy it for all of four days. This really sucks!! There's no way I can get it all back up before Halloween, and I'm not going to try. I didn't even have a chance to take pictures, just basic photo's of it going up. If I sdo put anything back up, it'll be a few tombstones, and maybe a ghost or two, but that's it. I'm really depressed right now!! All that work for nothing!!:zombie:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I feel bad for you friend. While we don't have the threat of the hurricanes, we are under watch for rain, wind and possibly even snow for Halloween. If this forecast holds true, I'll scrap the haunt and maybe put out a few cheap decorations in the yard for anyone who shows up. It's going to be near 80 today with clear skies so we're actually setting up tonight to take pics and get lighting placed just in case we squeak it out next week. I've already worked my tail off and have the bulk of the heavy set-up to do this weekend as far as walls, canopies etc. We'll forge ahead hoping for the best but I'm expecting the worst. Sucks as this was to be the last year for our big haunt. Hate to go out on a low note. Oh well!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very sorry Jack. Glad everything is protected.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

WTF SANDY! Guess she couldn't hold off for another 2 weeks or go out to sea. Sorry to hear that howlin'. Now we are looking at a Sunday with 40 mile an hour winds 90% chance of rain. Monday and Tuesday maybe as well. Will probably get worse. Grrrrrr.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I feel your pain. I don't have an elaborate setup planned this year but it will probably be Monday before I can set up because of Sandy. A good friend of mine has an annual Halloween party at which he turns his display on, it is scheduled for this Saturday but things are not going well. He is also struggling to keep something stood up.

Latest update has Sandy a little stronger, but moving a little more easterly. Hope the shift eastward continues.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah it really does suck for everyone in this b-'s path!! I'm just tired of having to go through all the work, but reap no reward with the kids!! Two years in a row!! Here's hoping she goes away, and doesn't bother anyone else!! I'm complaining about my haunt, but there are people dealing with much worse!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry your going through that, although we may not be that far off from doing that ourselves if the storm turns the way the forecasters are predicting. I guess it will all depend on how bad it looks by Friday Morning before we decide on what to do. Because of the possible high winds we may have to bring down our cornstalks and some tombstones. Bleh.....I can't believe we are getting this crap on the east coast so CLOSE to Halloween...AGAIN! So messed up. Hugs!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

They're predicting the "perfect storm" for coastal Massachusetts. Major Nor'easter with rain and wind on Monday, Tuesday into Wednesday predicted. Maybe I'll give out rain ponchos instead of candy this Halloween.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I heard the threat of the storm coming through Jersey around Halloween and I already have my haunt up, so hopefully it will not go through our area. I'm sorry to hear you had to take down your haunt, but at least you know everything will be safe. This weather the last couple of years really blows! I am hoping for the best, because I really don't want to see my haunt blow away, but I refuse to take it down now. I wish everyone that might experience this storm the best of luck and hopefully we will all make it out with no damage!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sorry, Jack, thats terrible. We are holding our breath as well and thought we'd be clear this year after the "Nightmare Before Halloween" 2 feet of snow we got last year. Keep your chin up, bud!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

BUMMER, Jack. Feel your pain. CT may get snow next week 'cuz of our "uninvited" guest. 
Or is that, "gust"? Well, this is just dis-gusting.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, it seems the east coast in general is going to be affected by some type of storm or other. I hope for all our sakes the storms all converge in the Atlantic away from everyone and cancel each other out!! I've decided to leave a couple of older smaller props up, but staked down with rebar and wire to see how they stand up to the winds. May as well use the situation to do a little research on what would work against 50 plus mile an hour winds. I've already designed a new frame for my props that I'm going to to set up at work, and see how it fares. Trying to make lemonade....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Jack - I'm sorry to hear that you had to take it down, but like everyone said, rather be safe than sorry. Winds can do considerable damage. 

We're all watching this storm and taking it day by day. Because I put most of my props out on the day of Halloween, I'm hoping she gives us a break.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry Jack! I feel your pain. Last year I had 3 inches of frozen slop, and this year looks like another disaster. I've still got a day or two to make a decision about whether to dismantle my display or not. I'd rather put it all away than see it destroyed. You did the right thing.


----------



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

*I hear you Jack*

Not that I think Sandy will still be a hurricane if and when it hits New England, but it'll be a bad enough storm to totally ruin Halloween up here. I have a sick feeling in my stomach that I'm going to have to take down all of my props before Halloween. Even if the storm hits Monday or Tuesday, I don't think I'll have the time to put everything back out again for Wednesday. If the storm is bad enough, we might not even have power on Wednesday, which renders my lighting and animated props completely useless. I, for one, am an absolutely obsessed Halloween fan and yard haunter. By August, I've usually worked myself into a frenzy thinking about my favorite night of the year. I get a high when the Trick or Treaters approach my house and experience the haunt I've created. In the grand scheme of things a storm on Halloween isn't the end of the world, but I've put so much effort into everything that the thought of taking everything down before the big day makes me want to vomit. I'm not a religious person, so praying will get me nowhere, but I am really hoping against hope that this damn storm turns east and misses New England (the Halloween capital of the United States).

Happy Haunting to all, and an extra "good luck" to all of my fellow New England yard haunters.

-Aaron


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd like to say to all northeasterners, both the Farmers Almanac and the Old Farmers Almanac say the weather before, during, and after Halloween will be fair and cool. I don't care about the National Weather Service. I'm sticking by the tried and true almanacs!

And Jack, that sucks the hurricane caused ou to have to take everything down. I'm determined to leave my display up come what may.

Rich


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that Jack, but I also think you did the right thing. It's going to hit here Monday or Tuesday but I have my castle up, and I'm just going to wait and see what's left Halloween day. Good luck down there.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear Sandy is putting a damper on your haunt, Jack. The latest forecast has Sandy heading for New Jersey Tuesday morning. Hope the forecast is wrong and it goes out to sea. Here the forecast is for rain and winds Sunday and Monday. It may be dry here on Wednesday, but I won't have much of anything put out early this year.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just the thought if this crappy weather happening AGAIN makes me sick. Here in North West NJ, 3 out of the last 4 years, we've had major weather events that have affected halloween. HMJ, We feel your pain.

I am NOT looking forward to taking a major amount of our haunt down after our Saturday party. But better safe than sorry.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe if we all wish really hard it'll go away!! Lol!! We're starting to get some really rough weather down here, and the small props I left out have been blown over, and I took them down. Now my yard is completely bare, and its sad. I did leave my ghost up on my balcony, and my reaper on the patio which are completely protected from the elements. So at least I'll have something out. Good luck to all y'all that are sweating out the direction the storm is taking. Hopefully it'll go away.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That really sucks, Im sorry.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Some of us may be feeling your pain, literally. From weather forecasts the storm may be stirring up some trouble further north of you, and the winds and rain may mean that a lot of us on the coast may need to do the same as you. Besides that, with torrential downpours I cannot see any TOTing.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

Man I hate to hear that about all you haunters on the East coast, luckily in Illinois the only thing we are dealing with right now is a little bit of rain. And our haunt will be going on as planned.. Ours is in a basement so I don't have to worry about the weather,we used to have them out in the timber, and I still get the shivers when I hear the wind blowing..
All of you can haunt vicariously through me this year. Our haunt starts tomorrow and Sat.
Only hope next year goes better for you and the haunts get many screams....


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Jack, shouldn't the storm be past you before Halloween? That should give you enough time to set up.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Here in Erie, they are calling for rain, wind and temps in the low 40's. If this holds true, we're scrapping the haunt, putting a few decorations in the front yard and handing out candy for any kid brave (or stupid) enough to come out. We actually set up the whole display today and took lots of pics and some video so we can at least have some photo documentation of how good it looked, and it looked awesome! I'd rather bag the whole thing than tough it out and have stuff ruined by weather and not seen by more than a handful of people. I'm prepared to regroup and do it up right next year, as much as it will sting not doing the set-up next week. Hang in there kids! This too shall pass!:jol:


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this. Us haunters put so much work, time, money and especialy heart into our props. Well I hope the storm misses you and you can get some props out.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I just can't tell you how saddened I am by all of this - Everyone affected by crappy weather needs to move to Texas and we will make the worlds biggest Make n Take group!


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

Here in MD (just outside Baltimore) they havnt really said what to expect...My haunt tents went upbon Thursday and i'm waiting to see if i'm continuing or scrapping it for this year.....fingers crossed for all of us east coast haunters!7!


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

That sucketh!
Here in North Florida all looks well. Sure, a bit of a wet weekend but next week looks good.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well out here in Oregon all they are predicting is rain for Halloween night. Funny thing was that for about 4 weeks the forecast was for a nice day with sun and clear nights on both the 30th and 31st. 

But I do know how you feel, after spending all that time setting up just to have to take it down again and not even getting to use it. I hear that they are predicting possible snow again just like last year. Let's hope the Halloween Gods are going to change that so you can at least put something out and enjoy the night.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

howlin mad jack said:


> Maybe if we all wish really hard it'll go away!! Lol!! We're starting to get some really rough weather down here, and the small props I left out have been blown over, and I took them down. Now my yard is completely bare, and its sad. I did leave my ghost up on my balcony, and my reaper on the patio which are completely protected from the elements. So at least I'll have something out. Good luck to all y'all that are sweating out the direction the storm is taking. Hopefully it'll go away.


Wishing really hard....wishing really hard...wishing really hard!!!! :googly: Whew...I hope that worked!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh Mike I am really so sorry to hear your news... I know how hard you have worked to get all of your new props finished. I wish we all got to pick the weather for October, it just isn't fair. I know just how you feel and I am sending Halloween ((hugs)) to you. So sorry my friend....


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Stratusfear02 said:


> Here in MD (just outside Baltimore) they havnt really said what to expect...My haunt tents went upbon Thursday and i'm waiting to see if i'm continuing or scrapping it for this year.....fingers crossed for all of us east coast haunters!7!


Thats where I am, in White Marsh, and they are projecting some pretty hefty rain and wind strong enough to damage houses. (not to mention power outages) I build my props pretty hardy but wind like that would damge them. Of course it is hard to trust the local weatherman sometimes.

Where are you at?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm hearing we may get some snow starting on Weds. They can't determine any accumulation yet, if it will be flurries or inches. I hope Sandy doesn't turn into a freak snow storm here.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

jaege said:


> Thats where I am, in White Marsh, and they are projecting some pretty hefty rain and wind strong enough to damage houses. (not to mention power outages) I build my props pretty hardy but wind like that would damge them. Of course it is hard to trust the local weatherman sometimes.
> 
> Where are you at?


We use to live in White Marsh jaege ... we moved a bit further north to Cecil County. I am glad we decided to skip this year again ... this weather would be driving me nuts.  Good luck to everyone who has their displays up and hopefully, it won't get too bad.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, everyone face east and BLOW!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL, Johnny


Jack, sorry it isn't working out as you had hoped, but you do what you have to do to keep the fruits of your labor from being destroyed by Mother Nature.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dixie said:


> I just can't tell you how saddened I am by all of this - Everyone affected by crappy weather needs to move to Texas and we will make the worlds biggest Make n Take group!


There you go, car nuts have swap meets. Lets make a haunters swap meet..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm hoping for the best for you east coast haunters. Mother Nature does seem to have it in for you out there. Oklahoma is starting to look better all the time, isn't it?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

IMU said:


> We use to live in White Marsh jaege ... we moved a bit further north to Cecil County. I am glad we decided to skip this year again ... this weather would be driving me nuts.  Good luck to everyone who has their displays up and hopefully, it won't get too bad.


IMU, you and Piratelady stay safe. The current projected path of Sandy is right over you. We'll be on the south-western side of the storm so it may not be quite as bad here.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Eastern Mass. Is set to get hit in one way or another. Very disappointed with the threat of having to take everything down. More concerned about a flooded basement of Halloween decor, Christmas decor and more.

I heard it may be gone by Wed night though. Rush home and put everything back out?!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Scareme - think I will take my chances with the hurricanes, tornadoes, floods, and anything else Mother Nature can throw at me. Lived in Tulsa for a while and you couldn't drag me back there if you tried. Just something about that state that makes my skin crawl. (could have something to do with my ex and his inbred family but I doubt it.) We are all praying that Sandy swings a little further east. Like oh say, the middle of the ocean, kinda would like to dry out a little so that my decorations don't slide down the hill into the ditch.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

howlin mad jack said:


> If I do put anything back up, it'll be a few tombstones, and maybe a ghost or two, but that's it. I'm really depressed right now!! All that work for nothing!!:zombie:


Jack, it looks like your weather will clear for the weekend. Hope you can get more than a few tombstone back up for your haunt.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah Spooky, the weathers starting to clear somewhat, so hopefully if I go home right after work, and start pounding away I can get some of it up again tonight, and if I work really late tonight, and tomorrow early, I can get some things back up and hopefully save some of the display. It won't be as elaborate as it was earlier in the week, but I'll have the smaller stuff up, and then I can deal with the major pain of setting up all the lights and tubing for the fog machines. The walk through I'll have to scrap for this year, cuz there's no way I can get all that setup again. So I'll revert to earlier days, and we'll just run around the grave yard scaring the TOT's. I had lots of fun doing that back in the old days, so it should be fun. To all y'all that may get affected by the storm, I'm willing it back out into the Atlantic away from everyone, and making it disappear!! Good luck y'all, I really hoping this Halloween is fun for all of us!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like I will be joining you, Jack. My stuff is coming down tomorrow, but I am leaving all the electrical cords etc in place, just in case the weather calms enough for me to put it all back up. Hopefully I will be taking Wednesday off, to do that. Naturally if we have a torrential downpour, there is no need to put it back since we won't be getting any TOTs.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

jaege said:


> My stuff is coming down tomorrow, but I am leaving all the electrical cords etc in place, just in case the weather calms enough for me to put it all back up. Hopefully I will be taking Wednesday off, to do that. Naturally if we have a torrential downpour, there is no need to put it back since we won't be getting any TOTs.


^^ This!
All of my stuff is now back indoors in expectation of the next few days of crappy weather. I can work under cover tomorrow and Sunday. I can set everything in the yard up in a few hours so am waiting until Wednesday to see if we go all out, half assed, or nothing at all. All of the cords are out and I marked where everything goes with lengths of 1/4 inch flexible water tubing. The forecast is now a bit less ominous, calling for "possible rain", breezy and highs in the 50's. Not good but actually better then a couple days ago. Might catch a break if we can squeak out three hours of no rain and avoid any high winds. We shall see!:jol:


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

Im in Arbutus, Tents came down today, tomorrow and Sunday i'm taking down everything else (mainly tombstones, props and fencing) excpet the lighting and cords. and just hoping I get the chance to set somthing back up for weds.


----------



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

*I feel your pain Howlin*

Hey Howlin,

I feel your pain on this. I was forced dismantle my entire haunt today as Sandy makes its way to Massachusetts. My props could never withstand the winds. I won't have enough time to re-assmble in time for Halloween. Who knows if we'll even have power on Wednesday. I was sick to my stomach taking my stuff down early, and was down in the dumps all day. My wife kept asking me if I was going to cry, haha! Only fellow haunters can understand my pain. I get a high off of watching TOTs approach my house and comment on my props. Oh well.

We ended up having to promote "early trick or treating" at "Stonewall Manor" this year. We held the event last night, but only half a dozen or so kids showed up. Big time bummer. Here's a video of what it looked like that night.






Best,

-Aaron


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a awesome haunt. I wouldn't blame you if you did cry while taking it down. How many tots do you usally get?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

My haunt is now down also. Like others have said, I was crushed......It looked SO amazing for our party Saturday Night. Thankfully I had help for the first time ever and My haunt came down in record time. (5 hours instead of 15). I'm hoping I can enlist the same generosity to put it back up. Now I'm actually hoping that TOTing is Postponed (Not cancelled) to a later date. Watching the winds pick up and the storm is still 400 miles away. Good luck to everyone on the east coast with this "B**ch Sandy.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have been thinking and praying for my all my haunting friends in the path of this nasty frankenstorm. I amm in Michigan and the wind here has been horrible. My haunt will have to be scaled back this year also. I have some brand new props that just will not be able to put out now. The two worst things for Halloween is rain and wind, and alot of us will be getting both. All we can do is do our best to salvage it as best we can. 52 weeks in a year and the stinking hurricane has to come, right over Halloween. Be safe all you haunters.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cadge31, beautiful haunt. Sorry for your trouble, truly Sucks!


----------



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

scareme said:


> What a awesome haunt. I wouldn't blame you if you did cry while taking it down. How many tots do you usally get?


Thanks! Ha, I didn't cry, but I have been down in the dumps since taking everything down. At this point I just want Halloween to be over. We've been living in our house for 4 years. Each year my haunt gets bigger, as does the number of TOTs we get. Last year we got about 50 kids. I like to promote my haunt, but I also know what with promotion comes an increased risk for vandalism.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

What part of Florida is down? I'm on the east coast.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

kprimm said:


> I have been thinking and praying for my all my haunting friends in the path of this nasty frankenstorm. I amm in Michigan and the wind here has been horrible. My haunt will have to be scaled back this year also. I have some brand new props that just will not be able to put out now. The two worst things for Halloween is rain and wind, and alot of us will be getting both. All we can do is do our best to salvage it as best we can. 52 weeks in a year and the stinking hurricane has to come, right over Halloween. Be safe all you haunters.


Its depressing to go out and see it all down isn't it? What can you do. At least I do not have to take the day after off anymore to tear it all down. Of course I will probably have to take much of this week off anyway since we are sort of sitting at Sandy's crotch.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It bites seeing everyone's hard work this year go to waste. It really sucks. I hope your towns are able to postpone trick or treating so we can all still celebrate Halloween.


----------



## randyjb77 (Sep 18, 2010)

Spent all of Sat. and Sun. taking down everything from both yards. Hopefully the driveway arches and the mausoleum will survive Sandy. Waiting to hear if they postpone trick or treating, might give me enough time to get some things back up. Wish everyone the best and be safe


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> What part of Florida is down? I'm on the east coast.


Im in Miami, and I had to bring my stuff down earlier in the week because sandy was down here blowing and raining all over the props. I had to bring in my stuff for fear of it getting ruined like last year. I have most of it back up except for the walk through which will stay down this year. I'm more worried about everyone else that lives in the path of this beast including my sister who lives in New York. Still praying for y'all!! Hopefully it'll stay away, and everyone will be spared.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

The storm has been whipping us good for several hours already, but now we are entering the worst phase. I can barely identify the sounds I'm hearing outside. I certainly have no regrets or second thoughts about packing my cemetery away for the season!


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Just curious if you guys have ever considered putting up a display inside your garage instead of having stuff in the yard. Of course, not every house has a garage; but those of you that do, it might worth considering. We have stuff stored in our garage, but it's easy enough to conceal with burlap.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I just came in from tearing down the haunt. Driving rain and wind didnt make it easy. I tried to let it go as long as I could, but in the end, I didnt want anything damaged. May try to put up some stuff tomorrow, but it looks like rain is here for a few more days. Not going to put lights and foggers out in the rain. I heard somewhere that electricity and water dont go well together. I guess there is always next year.


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello All,

For some reason, my usually posting spot, Halloween Forums is down right now. But I do come here to Haunt Forum every now and then too. Since I have not posted here this season, I am just going to fill in the details a bit more here. I normally have a display every year at my parent's home since they have a larger home than I do. We live only one town away.

Ok, so Halloween 2012 comes along and this year I was going to do my largest display to date. I was going to do my Magic Mirror as I always do, I was going to bring back my singing pumpkins of which I created a new routine for, and I was going to finally add a scare in the form of a scare box. In addition to these larger items, I was going to add some more lighting as well as a nice new lamp post that I created.

Well, all was going well and I was proceeding according to plan when I got the news of this beeeotch of a storm by the name of Sandy. At first I was cynical about the storm and was pretty much thinking this will probably blow out to see. But I kept in touch with those following the storm at Halloween Forum.com and little by little I began to realize that this storm was going to hit...and hard.

Now, luckily I only started to set up my display with having just a few lights out and my extension cords outside. I had most of my Magic Mirror set up, but that is pretty much sheltered in a vestibule on the side entrance of the house. But Saturday night I finally caved in and made the good decision to pull everything in. I removed all the lights and even pulled the extension cords up. I removed the electronics from the vestibule (just in case) and just locked the rest of it up tight.

The singing pumpkins never left the testing area I had in the basement (they were going to be set up partially under the backyard patio awning), as I was diagnosing a small problem with my rig.

The scare box was in it's final stage of completion and was at my house where I live.

Ok, so with everything away, I and my parents were ready to weather out the storm. Sandy hit hard yesterday evening (Monday 29th) around 6:00 pm to 8:00pm. Surprisingly we managed to keep out power, but when I checked with my parents at around 8:00pm, they said they lost their power.

After 10:00pm it seemed like the storm was passing through and the winds started to die down a bit. Shortly after this I lost power myself. I found it strange that we weathered the storm well, but then as it was dying down, we lost power. Just as strange as it was that lost power, about a half hour later, it came back on.

I checked with my parents one more time and they informed me that the whole set of houses in the block behind them from where they get their power from, is all dead.

All of us called it a night at about 11:00pm and went to bed. I was hoping that since the storm passed faster than initially predicted that perhaps the power company might have power restored by Halloween.

This morning (Tues Oct 30) we all got up and I still had power. I called my parents to see how they were doing. My mom immediately said to me, "I have bad news for you son, the neighbor's tree fell down on the power lines and the wires appear to be severed". Naturally after breakfast I went out to their house to see the situation for myself.

Initially driving through my neighborhood things looked promising as there were only a few down trees and some homes had the siding peeled off of them. When I got to my parents block, there was much more damage there. The first block I turned down from the main road had a large tree that fell across the road. However, that tree didn't block my path. Then I went down the street I normally go and I saw that one house had a tree laying right on top of it. Finally I got to the tree that blocked my path to my parent's home that was laying across the power wires. It didn't look good. I then turned around and proceeded to go around the block in the hopes that that way was not blocked. Luckily it was clear.

Getting to my parents house, I viewed the fallen tree from the other side. It looked worse from that side. The tree was rooted so deep that it pulled up a section of the sidewalk that was now vertical with the upended stump. The wiring was a mess. The tree was laying on the wires and pulled two of the utility poles forward. The service feeds were ripped completely loose from the two houses located behind the tree. The wire from my parent's house was intact, but drooping very low. Their phone line was severed though.

After examining the scene further, I saw that the large high voltage wire on top of the poles was severed and laying in the street draped over my parents home's lead wire. The power from that wire was cut off as it supplied the houses down the street that were currently out of power.

I checked the rest of my parent's home and it appears the only damage they have is the backyard gate ripped loose from it's hinges and was laying on the patio. All of their siding and everything else seamed to be in place.

While my parents don't have electric or phones, their gas stove does work, so they can still make meals. It isn't very cold out so even though the furnace isn't working it was still warm in the house. So with the stove working they have a means to make hot water. The rest of their supplies look good too.

While I was there I was listening to the radio and they were saying that the power company is just assessing the problems across the island as we speak and probably will not get to repairs until later on. Even so, they have to repair the infrastructure first, then the substations and finally they can get to the neighborhoods.

So it does look bleak that the entire mess across the street will be cleaned up in time for Halloween. It does look like it will be a total loss for my display.

While I do have a back up plan in regards to not having power (I have battery operated Jack-O-Lanterns and plenty of tea light candles), the thing is that even though there might be some TOT's out, I seriously doubt any parent would let their kid near the mess that lies out across from my parent's home right now. The whole intersection is cut off by the downed tree / wires.

I does look like I might have to do the thing I regret the most and make a sign and put it on the vestibule:

"Sorry, Halloween 2012 we are closed due to loss of power from Hurricane Sandy".

What a loss as I was planning since the last week of August and dropped over $300 for my props this year.

I am hoping by some miracle that perhaps some crews get out early and fix the area by my parents home and get them power. But it is unlikely.

Looks like Halloween 2012 is a bust.

Geo


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Since my Haunt is actually a display in my yard, not a walkthrough, I really cannot do it in my garage.


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

My front yard display will get finished in the morning, but no main haunt....first time in 10 years...sad sad day.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Stratusfear02 said:


> My front yard display will get finished in the morning, but no main haunt....first time in 10 years...sad sad day.


Conversely, this is our last year for doing our walk through haunt and we are going back to doing a front yard display, with a small scene in the driveway to hand out candy, etc. The challenges of this year simply reinforced our desire to scale back. Having to forego setting up a good portion of the haunt due to the weather was a real pain, but all the planning and work that went in to it, only to have it not materialize was the last nail in the coffin. Sitting here having been out in the damp drizzly aire for the past four hours setting stuff up, running cords, testing lights, putting up walls, etc has me beat. I stand back and look at the finished product and love the effect but I'm just worn out from all the work, and the stress of the last few days. The walk through has seen it's day and I'm so looking forward to scaling back next year. Going to take some Tylenol and go to bed! Another marathon tomorrow!!:googly:


----------

